# Travel Destinations > Africa >  travelling from entebbe uganda to cape mcClear Malawi

## Africa

Hi,
Looking for any suggestions regarding the cheapest and safest way to travel from entebbe to cape McClear in Malawi. Even to lliongwe would be cool. Have looked at a few options already but if someone has personal experience it would be great to hear about it


cheers

----------

